# Steam: Family Sharing angekündigt - Beta startet demnächst



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Family Sharing angekündigt - Beta startet demnächst* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Family Sharing angekündigt - Beta startet demnächst


----------



## doomkeeper (12. September 2013)

wtf 

Ich habe schon gewartet was Valve zum 10 Jährigen Jubiläum raushaut
und nun wird eines der größten Kritikpunkte gefixt


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

nichts weltbewegendes.


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nichts weltbewegendes.


 
Es gibt überhaupt nichts weltbewegendes ausser Gravitation.

Andere freuen sich einfach, dass Steam ein nettes Feature bekommt.


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2013)

Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn man einzelne Titel verleihen könnte. Die Bibliothek als Ganzes bringt mir jetzt nicht wirklich viel, das hätte man theoretisch auch vorher schon mit den Accountdaten gekonnt.


----------



## golani79 (12. September 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn man einzelne Titel verleihen könnte. Die Bibliothek als Ganzes bringt mir jetzt nicht wirklich viel, das hätte man theoretisch auch vorher schon mit den Accountdaten gekonnt.


 
Nur, dass sich halt nur einer einloggen kann, wenn du deine Accountdaten verleihst - so kannst du trotzdem mit deinem Account angemeldet sein, während ein Freund ein anderes Spiel aus deiner Bibliothek zockt als du.
Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden.


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

Mal eine Noobfrage: Der Freund muss das Spiel, das er sich aus einer anderen Bibiothek ausleiht, aber schon auch runterladen und installieren oder? 

Ich freu mich darüber, ist wenigstens mal ein Schritt nach vorne, in die richtige Richtung, wir warten gespannt auf den nächsten   Besser ein Fortschritt in kleinen Etappen als gar keiner


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nur, dass sich halt nur einer einloggen kann, wenn du deine Accountdaten verleihst - so kannst du trotzdem mit deinem Account angemeldet sein, während ein Freund ein anderes Spiel aus deiner Bibliothek zockt als du.
> Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden.


 
nein, das geht nicht.
es kann immer nur ein spieler titel aus ein und derselben (gesharten)  library spielen.
will der besitzer zocken, fliegen friends and family raus - egal aus welchem spiel.


----------



## Hawkins (12. September 2013)

Ja klar muss sich der Freund das Spiel auch noch runterladen, Steam ist ja kein Game Streaming Service wie OnLive.


Super Feature! Da kann man sich im Freundeskreis ja schön die Games teilen. Gerade bei teuren Singleplayer Games die man nur einmal spielt eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, das geht nicht.
> es kann immer nur ein spieler titel aus ein und derselben (gesharten)  library spielen.
> will der besitzer zocken, fliegen friends and family raus - egal aus welchem spiel.



Ach stimmt, da steht ja "Außerdem wird es nicht möglich sein gleichzeitig Spiele aus einer Steam-Bibliothek zu spielen. Der Besitzer der Spiele hat dabei immer Vorrang. "... naja, nix anderes, als wenn ich meiner Schwester meine Accountdaten sage und sie zockt halt, wenn ich nicht da bin... so konnten wir es eigentlich eh immer schon machen 



Hawkins schrieb:


> Ja klar muss sich der Freund das Spiel auch noch runterladen, Steam ist ja kein Game Streaming Service wie OnLive.
> 
> 
> Super Feature! Da kann man sich im Freundeskreis ja schön die Games teilen. Gerade bei teuren Singleplayer Games die man nur einmal spielt eine tolle Sache.


 
schön wärs, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig eingeloggt sein kann, eine schwierige Sache


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> naja, nix anderes, als wenn ich meiner Schwester meine Accountdaten sage und sie zockt halt, wenn ich nicht da bin... so konnten wir es eigentlich eh immer schon machen


 
so ist es!


----------



## doomkeeper (12. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, das geht nicht.
> es kann immer nur ein spieler titel aus ein und derselben (gesharten)  library spielen.
> will der besitzer zocken, fliegen friends and family raus - egal aus welchem spiel.


 
Also ich verstehe das anders.

Nur einer kann eben ein Spiel spielen.
Sprich. Wenn ein Freund von mir Borderlands 2 aus meiner Library spielt und ich Borderlands 2 starte
dann wird sein Spiel nach wenigen Minuten abgebrochen (weil ich der Besitzer bin)

Starte ich ein anders Spiel hat das keine Auswirkung.

Es wäre doch total sinnlos so ein Feature einzusetzen wenn nur noch eine einzige Person
die Library benutzen kann.



> So ist es etwa nicht möglich, dass mehrere User dasselbe Spiel zur gleichen Zeit spielen, wobei der Besitzer immer Vorrang hat.


Dass dann die gesamte Library nicht genutzt werden kann ohne dass alle rausfliegen
ist nicht die Rede.


----------



## golani79 (12. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, das geht nicht.
> es kann immer nur ein spieler titel aus ein und derselben (gesharten)  library spielen.
> will der besitzer zocken, fliegen friends and family raus - egal aus welchem spiel.


 
Ah, ok ... gut, dann is es nicht wirklich die Offenbahrung ... na ja, vlt. kommt das ja noch.
Dachte, das wäre auf Titel beschränkt, so dass nicht ein und derselbe Titel parallel gespielt werden kann.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe das anders.



dann siehst du es imho falsch. 



> Es wäre doch total sinnlos so ein Feature einzusetzen wenn nur noch eine einzige Person
> die Library benutzen kann.


sag das nicht mir, sag es valve.


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es wäre doch total sinnlos so ein Feature einzusetzen wenn nur noch eine einzige Person
> die Library benutzen kann.


 Es scheint aber leider so zu sein:
Steam Family Sharing

Da bezieht sich das FAQ auf die ganze Bibliothek:


> *Can a friend and I share a library and both play at the same time? *
> 
> No, a shared library may only be accessed by one user at a time.


----------



## Lunica (12. September 2013)

Steam ist zu Recht Branchenführer im Bereich Spiele (Umsatz/Verbreitung/Nutzer/Wachstum).
Steam Big Picture fand ich schon gut und nun dieses Family Sharing finde ich auch gut.




> Es wäre doch total sinnlos so ein Feature einzusetzen wenn nur noch eine einzige Person
> die Library benutzen kann.



Dann würden alle Ihre Bibliothek freigeben und tausende könnten gleichzeitig "Gratis" spielen.
Denk doch mal nach!

So wie Steam das geplant hat ist es sehr gut.
Vor allem für Nutzer die nicht 24 Stunden am Tag; 7 Tage die Woche  spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

die jungs vom hlportal habens auch nicht kapiert:

"So ist es etwa nicht möglich, dass mehrere User dasselbe Spiel zur gleichen Zeit spielen, wobei der Besitzer immer Vorrang hat. "

das ist halt das problem, wenn man alles nur durch die rosarote valve-brille sieht.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Dann würden alle Ihre Bibliothek freigeben und tausende könnten gleichzeitig "Gratis" spielen.
> Denk doch mal nach!
> 
> So wie Steam das geplant hat ist es sehr gut.


 
Naja es ist die Rede von bis zu 10 Leuten und nicht "Tausende".

BTT.
Ok wenn es nur auf eine einzige Person limitiert ist ist es immer noch besser als gar nix.
Trotzdem klang es zuerst so als wenn man seine Bibliothek gleichzeitig mit bis zu 10 Leuten teilen kann.

Hätte ich wirklich spitze gefunden... vielleicht möchte Valve auch dadurch die Stabilität
des Netzwerks nicht unnötig belasten wenn pro User 10 weitere User eingeplant werden müssen.

Klingt sinnvoll.

Dennoch ist dieses Feature nur halb so genial wie es sich zuerst angehört hat.. trotzdem


----------



## Schlechtmacher (12. September 2013)

> Mit dem Steam Family Sharing haben die Entwickler von Valve ein neues Feature für ihre Spiele-Plattform angekündigt



Was die Feature nennen, nenne ich Grundrecht. Nur weiter so, dann erreicht Steam in 10 Jahren vielleicht die Benutzerfreundlichkeit eines Retail-Spiels.


----------



## Angeldust (12. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Was die Feature nennen, nenne ich Grundrecht. Nur weiter so, dann erreicht Steam in 10 Jahren vielleicht die Benutzerfreundlichkeit eines Retail-Spiels.


 
Dann zerkratzt meine Steambib und müllt mir die Regale voll ...eeeeks


----------



## DBqFetti (12. September 2013)

Also ich verstehe das so, dass bis zu zehn Leute "Zugriff" auf die Bibliothek habe, aber nur immer einer daraus Spielen kann. Das heißt auch dass der Besitzer über seinen vollen Steam-Account verfügen kann während ein Freund spielt. So könnte z. B. einer spielen, ein zweiter lädt ein Spiel runter und der Besitzer stöbert und kauft gerade im Shop. Außerdem hat jeder seine eigenen Savegames und Erfolge etc. Es ist also nicht so als wenn man bloß seiner Nutzerdaten weitergibt. Außerdem umgeht man so ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko.



Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Nur weiter so, dann erreicht Steam in 10 Jahren vielleicht die Benutzerfreundlichkeit eines Retail-Spiels.


 
Wenn du von "Benutzerfreundlichkeit" sprichst muss ich dir leider sagen dass Steam locker 3x benutzerfreundlicher ist als Hard-Copies. Du hast hier irgendwie den Begriff verfehlt.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. September 2013)

Momentan ist nicht 100%ig herauszulesen wie dieses System ganz genau funktioniert
weil fast jeder etwas anderes darunter versteht.

Jetzt liegt es an Valve & Co. dieses Feature etwas zu präzisieren um richtige Informationen weiterzugeben.

Egal in welche Foren man schaut - Fast jeder versteht dieses Feature anders 
Spätestens beim Beta Test wird man ja genau sagen wie es funktioniert.

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist es allemal.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2013)

Interessantes Feature, aber für mich atm eher nutzlos.
Es gibt 2 Leute mit denen ich mir jetzt schon einzelne Spiele aus meiner Bibliothek teile, aber den vertrau ich soweit, dass ich ihnen einfach meine Accountdaten gebe. Im Gegenzug hab ich auch ihre


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Momentan ist nicht 100%ig herauszulesen wie dieses System ganz genau funktioniert
> weil fast jeder etwas anderes darunter versteht.


 
in den faqs steht es eigentlich sogar sehr deutlich.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in den faqs steht es eigentlich sogar sehr deutlich.


 
Ändert nix daran dass es wohl viele gibt die nicht 100%ig wissen 
wie es letztendlich sein wird.

Daran ändern die Faqs auch nicht viel.

Wie man sieht sind sich nicht alle 100%ig sicher denn z.B. HLPortal macht derartige Fehler
eigentlich nicht, deswegen bin ich umso mehr verwundert dass deren "News" anscheinend nicht korrekt ist.

Denn ich habe es zuerst genau so verstanden wie es bei HLPortal in der News stand.
Nämlich dass man nicht gleichzeitig ein Spiel spielen kann dafür aber die ganze Library für bis zu 10 Leute
offen ist.

Also wird es wohl viel mehr Leute mit der gleichen Meinung geben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in den faqs steht es eigentlich sogar sehr deutlich.


 
So eindeutig sind leider auch die Aussagen von Valve nicht.
In ihrer eigenen News bei Steam steht folgendes:


> Players who share computers can also share their Steam games


Das bedeutet für mich, dass dieses Teilen sogar nur auf einen Computer beschränkt ist.
Aber in der FAQ steht dann wieder etwas von "10 devices", also 10 Geräten.
Da kann ich schon verstehen, dass die Leute leicht verwirrt sind.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> So eindeutig sind leider auch die Aussagen von Valve nicht.
> In ihrer eigenen News bei Steam steht folgendes:
> 
> Das bedeutet für mich, dass dieses Teilen sogar nur auf einen Computer beschränkt ist.
> ...



die pressemitteilung von valve ist in der tat mißverständlich, mindestens.
die faqs machen aber klar, was sache ist. 

und eigentlich wars auch ziemlich klar, dass valve nicht so weit gehen würde. 
das könnte nämlich wirklich umsatz-einbußen zur folge haben, könnte ich mir vorstellen.
zumal da ja wohl auch die einzelnen spielehersteller mitspielen müssten.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> So eindeutig sind leider auch die Aussagen von Valve nicht.
> In ihrer eigenen News bei Steam steht folgendes:
> 
> Das bedeutet für mich, dass dieses Teilen sogar nur auf einen Computer beschränkt ist.
> ...


 
Naja, die meisten Leute lesen eben auch nicht mal die FAQ.....

Fakt a) Man kann nur seinen Account sharen, nicht einzelne Spiele.
Fakt b) Man kann nicht gleichzeitig auf einem Account spielen, der Besitzer hat immer Vorrecht.
Fakt c) Bis zu 10 PCs können prinzipiell auf einen Account zugreifen, wenn sie vom Besitzer freigegeben werden.
Fakt d) Spieler können eigene Cloudsaves und Achievements anlegen.
Fakt e) Spiele mit Third-Party DRM und Subscription sind nicht tauschbar.
Fakt f) Es gelten weiterhin Länderbeschränkungen (Zensur etc.).


Viele Leute machen sich meiner Meinung nach falsche Hoffnungen, was das Feature angeht. Das System ist optimal für Familien, die z.B. nur einen Spiele-PC nutzen. Dann können mehrere Personen einen Account nutzen mit jeweils eigenen Savegames und Achievements (was bisher nicht ging, wenn einfach alle mit demselben Account gespielt haben ala Passwort-Sharing). Für Freunde usw. ist es meiner Meinung nach nur zum Antesten von Spielen interessant. Wenn ich weiß, dass mein Kumpel X schon das neue Spiel Y hat und mein PC/Account für die Nutzung seines Accounts freigeschaltet ist, dann warte ich einfach, bis er schlafen oder arbeiten geht, und zocke es. Wenn er dann wieder da ist, habe ich die Möglichkeit, meine Savegames zu sichern und das Spiel entweder zu kaufen oder einfach zu beenden und zu warten, bis ich weiterzocken kann. Es ist in meinen Augen also mehr eine Demofunktion als eine "echte" Ausleihfunktion.

Es sind aber immer noch so wichtigeFragen unklar, wie

a) Muss der Besitzer eingeloggt sein oder online sein, damit ein anderer spielen kann? (Wenn ja, würde das System nicht viel Sinn machen, aber wenn nein, wäre Punkt b) kaum zu vermeiden.....)
b) Kann ein anderer den Account nutzen, wenn der Besitzer selbst im Offlinemodus ist? (Das würde bedeuten, dass doch ein eingeschränktes "echtes" Ausleihen bzw. Synchronspielen möglich ist.....)
c) Kann man Accounts über Kreuz teilen, d.h ich spiele Spiel A auf dem Account meines Kumpels und er spielt Spiel B auf meinem eigenen Account? (Wäre ein nettes System, aber ich bezweifle es......)


Naja, mal abwarten, wie sich das in der Beta noch entwickelt. Ich hab mich auf jeden Fall mal dafür angemeldet in der Gruppe, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, genommen zu werden, ist ja eh ziemlich klein bei den nur 1000 Leuten zum Start der Beta.....


----------



## realShauni (12. September 2013)

Valve erreicht damit das sie sich auf dem deutschen Markt absichern und räumen damit teile der Probleme mit dem deutschen Verbraucherschutz weg der ja das teilen mit Familie und Freunden erlaubt. Gewonnen ist für die User wenig, man kann nur das selbstverständliche legal tun ohne jederzeit die Angst im Magen zu haben das der Account gesperrt wird.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie man sieht sind sich nicht alle 100%ig sicher denn z.B. HLPortal macht derartige Fehler
> eigentlich nicht, deswegen bin ich umso mehr verwundert dass deren "News" anscheinend nicht korrekt ist.
> 
> Denn ich habe es zuerst genau so verstanden wie es bei HLPortal in der News stand.
> ...


Es ist absolut eindeutig was in der FAQ, dick und Fett, steht:



> CAN A FRIEND AND I SHARE A LIBRARY AND BOTH PLAY AT THE SAME TIME?
> No, a shared library may only be accessed by one user at a time.



Gibs zu, du hast das garnicht selbst gelesen und dich nur auf den HLPortal Artikel verlassen, oder?

Du solltest anfangen dich mit der glaubwürdigkeit bestimmter Quellen zu beschäftigen anstatt aus dem ganzen (dir) widersprüchlichen das glauben was dir am besten passt. Noch schlimmer ist es das du dieses Zeug dann auch noch weiter verbreitest, so verbreiten sich solche irreführenden Aussagen erst. Ist genau das gleiche wie mit deinem Verschwörungskram


----------



## jcc7eq (12. September 2013)

Immer noch familienfeindlich. Ich habe einfach keine Lust (und selbst wenn, ich könnte es mir als Student sicher nicht leisten), für ein neues tolles Multiplayerspiel fast oder teilweise weit über 100 Euro auszugeben, nur damit ich es ab und zu mal mit meiner Frau zocken kann. Schwachsinn! Ich kauf doch auch nicht 2x Monopoly oder Die Siedler von Catan, nur damit ich das nicht alleine spielen muss.


----------



## realShauni (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> a) Muss der Besitzer eingeloggt sein oder online sein, damit ein anderer spielen kann? (Wenn ja, würde das System nicht viel Sinn machen, aber wenn nein, wäre Punkt b) kaum zu vermeiden.....)
> b) Kann ein anderer den Account nutzen, wenn der Besitzer selbst im Offlinemodus ist? (Das würde bedeuten, dass doch ein eingeschränktes "echtes" Ausleihen bzw. Synchronspielen möglich ist.....)


Die "Shared Library" wird mit Sicherheit nur Online funktionieren.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

jcc7eq schrieb:


> Immer noch familienfeindlich. Ich habe einfach keine Lust (und selbst wenn, ich könnte es mir als Student sicher nicht leisten), für ein neues tolles Multiplayerspiel fast oder teilweise weit über 100 Euro auszugeben, nur damit ich es ab und zu mal mit meiner Frau zocken kann. Schwachsinn! Ich kauf doch auch nicht 2x Monopoly oder Die Siedler von Catan, nur damit ich das nicht alleine spielen muss.


 Ähm, dann warte doch einfach ein paar Wochen, bis es reduziert ist oder kauf schlau ein...... Die meisten PC Spiele sind entweder schon zu Release oder zumindest ein paar Wochen danach für unter 30€ zu haben....

Hier gehts nicht darum, dass die Spiele noch billiger werden sollen oder so und nein, Steam ist auch nicht familienfeindlich, zumindest nicht mehr als sonst irgendeine Distributionsplattform oder -form. Außerdem gibt es bei manchen MP-Spielen jetzt schon die Möglichkeit sich Zweier- oder Viererpacks vergünstigt zu kaufen. Das liegt aber an den Herstellern, ob das angeboten wird, und nicht an Steam.....


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Die "Shared Library" wird mit Sicherheit nur Online funktionieren.


 Und was heißt "nur online funktionieren"? So einfach ist das nämlich nicht......


----------



## golani79 (12. September 2013)

jcc7eq schrieb:


> Immer noch familienfeindlich. Ich habe einfach keine Lust (und selbst wenn, ich könnte es mir als Student sicher nicht leisten), für ein neues tolles Multiplayerspiel fast oder teilweise weit über 100 Euro auszugeben, nur damit ich es ab und zu mal mit meiner Frau zocken kann. Schwachsinn! Ich kauf doch auch nicht 2x Monopoly oder Die Siedler von Catan, nur damit ich das nicht alleine spielen muss.


 
lol .. was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn?P
Monopoly / Siedler von Catan sind Gesellschafts- / Brettspiele und du vergleichst das ernsthaft mit nem Multiplayerspiel?


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

@Redakteure

Das Datum für das Family Sharing ist nicht von ungefähr gewählt, denn genau heute wird Steam 10 Jahre alt. Wäre das nicht die Gelegenheit für ein richtigen In-Depth-Artikel?


----------



## Atuan (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das System ist optimal für Familien, die z.B. nur einen Spiele-PC nutzen. Dann können mehrere Personen einen Account nutzen mit jeweils eigenen Savegames und Achievements.


 
Vermutlich nennt es sich deswegen auch "Family Sharing"  Das der durchschnittliche Gamer da gleich ein "_Boah, krass, wir können zu zehnt zusammen Spiele teilen!!!!! Permanenter -90% Deal!!!!11111einseinseinselfelfelfelfeinsundelfzig_" draus macht (und genau so klingt es in manchen Foren), war aber zu erwarten. Aber das Valve genau das nicht zulassen wird, war auch von vornherein klar. Die sind ja auch nicht blöd.



Mich persönlich freuts, da ich es genau als das sehe, als was es auch gedacht ist: Spiele mit Familie und Freunden (Freunde = Menschen die man tatsächlich kennt) zu teilen. Listen zu führen, wer wann was kauft und wer wann und warum spielen darf, wäre mir schon viel zu anstrengend. In der Zeit, in der man das klärt, könnte man nämlich einfach auch ne Runde zocken, anstatt sowas zu diskutieren  Da teile ich meine Bibliothek lieber mit meinem Cousin, da wir beide doch recht unterschiedliche Spiele haben und uns sowieso schon andauernd erzählen, welche Spiele der andere doch unbedingt mal kaufen soll. Mit Familiy Sharing hat sich sowas dann bald erledigt. Einfach ne kurze "_Hattest du in den nächsten zwei Stunden vor auf Steam zu zocken?_"-SMS rübergejagt und gut ist. Ansonsten fallen mir da höchstens noch 2 andere Leute ein, mit denen ich die Bibliotheken teilen würde. Wobei die auch nicht groß andere Spiele haben als ich.

Mein Rat an alle: Versucht nicht "das Optimum" herauszuholen. Am Ende regt sich nur jeder auf, weil permanent irgendwer der anderen 10 Leute schon auf dem Account zockt. Kostet nur Nerven und bringt nichts.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Redakteure
> 
> Das Datum für das Family Sharing ist nicht von ungefähr gewählt, denn genau heute wird Steam 10 Jahre alt. Wäre das nicht die Gelegenheit für ein richtigen In-Depth-Artikel?


 
Bereits vor einigen Monaten hat sich Matti ja sehr ausführlich mit Steam beschäftigt. 

Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 1)


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Bereits vor einigen Monaten hat sich Matti ja sehr ausführlich mit Steam beschäftigt.
> 
> Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 1)


 
Stimmt auch wieder......

Trotzdem sollte man den 10jährigen Geburtstag von Steam doch irgendwie feiern (es sei denn man ist überzeugter Steam Hasser oder so....)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder......
> 
> Trotzdem sollte man den 10jährigen Geburtstag von Steam doch irgendwie feiern (es sei denn man ist überzeugter Steam Hasser oder so....)


 
Vielleicht macht Valve ja noch was besonders über das es sich zu berichten lohnt. 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass heute ab 19 Uhr ein spezieller Sale auf Steam startet.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht Valve ja noch was besonders über das es sich zu berichten lohnt.
> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass heute ab 19 Uhr ein spezieller Sale auf Steam startet.


 Stimmt, das wäre natürlich eine feine Sache....(auch wenn mein Geldbeutel schon ein sehr ängstliches Gesicht macht) 

Aber zur Feier des Tages schon mal vorweg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Du sprichst da aus Erfahrung, häh?


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Du sprichst da aus Erfahrung, häh?


 
Psssssttttttt......


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. September 2013)

Nun zum Thema, ich sehe darin nur positives auch wenn es letztendlich nicht alle Erwartungen erfüllen wird. Doch sollte es gut ankommen denke ich, dass Valve auch auf Communitywünsche eingehen wird und das ganze System stärker und vielfältiger ausbauen wird.

Angemeldet zur Testphase bin ich und hoffe auch dran teilnehmen zu dürfen


----------



## Angeldust (12. September 2013)

Also ich versteh dass so dass man eben schon gleichzeitig in der gleichen Bib online sein kann. Mann kann lediglich nicht das selbe Spiel spielen.

Hausmann spielt Xcom
Hausfrau spielt P vs Z zeitgleich

Es können nicht beide zeitgleich Xcom spielen weil man sich damit auch die Cloud mit allem verhunzen würde (logisch).

Und das Argument: Buhuhu ich will mir das Spiel aber nur einmal kaufen und 5 sollen das mit mir spielen können ist lachhaft. Selbst im Lan sollte man 5 Originale haben... und nicht 1 Original und 4 "andere Versionen". Diese Einstellung geht mir sowas von gegen den Strich... wenn ihr was haben wollt dann gebt Geld für aus... wenns sein muss eben auch 2 Mal.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Also ich versteh dass so dass man eben schon gleichzeitig in der gleichen Bib online sein kann. Mann kann lediglich nicht das selbe Spiel spielen.
> 
> Hausmann spielt Xcom
> Hausfrau spielt P vs Z zeitgleich
> ...


Nein, das ist definitiv falsch. 

FAQ:


> *Can a friend and I share a library and both play at the same time? *
> 
> No, a shared library may only be accessed by one user at a time.


Steam Family Sharing


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> b) Kann ein anderer den Account nutzen, wenn der Besitzer selbst im Offlinemodus ist? (Das würde bedeuten, dass doch ein eingeschränktes "echtes" Ausleihen bzw. Synchronspielen möglich ist.....)


 Schätze ja, da es auch bisher schon problemlos möglich ist denselben Account auf einem Rechner im Onlinemodus zu starten und auf 2 weiteren PCs im Offlinemodus.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Stimmt, das wäre natürlich eine feine Sache....(auch wenn mein Geldbeutel schon ein sehr ängstliches Gesicht macht)
> 
> Aber zur Feier des Tages schon mal vorweg:
> 
> ...



dummerweise sah der gute gabe damals aber noch gar nicht so aus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
die pfunde kamen erst mit der ganz dicken kohle.
ist ja auch logisch: warum fit halten, wenn die chicks auch so kommen.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Schätze ja, da es auch bisher schon problemlos möglich ist denselben Account auf einem Rechner im Onlinemodus zu starten und auf 2 weiteren PCs im Offlinemodus.


 Eigentlich schon, da der Account mitsamt der Library serverseitig gespeichert ist und nicht clientseitig. Das wäre dann natürlich eine feine Sache. Und da liegt auch (für nicht Familiennutzer) auch der Knackpunkt bei dieser Geschichte: muss man online sein oder nicht?


----------



## Moleny (12. September 2013)

Wow - um Welten besser als dieses verkackte "Ich leih dir 'ne einstündige Demo"-System, was Microsoft für die XBone geplant hatte und von dem alle dachten es würde so funktionieren wie dieses hier.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2013)

Solange der Offline-Modus in Ruhe gelassen wird, soll es mir Recht sein.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solange der Offline-Modus in Ruhe gelassen wird, soll es mir Recht sein.


 Damit hat das nichts zu tun. Das Sharingfeatue ist so oder so freiwillig - musst ja deinen Account für niemanden freigeben, wenn du nicht willst.


----------



## Sheggo (12. September 2013)

könnte man ja eine steam-videothek für 10 leute betreiben. von jedem 5€ fürs zocken und das spiel ist bezahlt


----------



## Moleny (12. September 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> könnte man ja eine steam-videothek für 10 leute betreiben. von jedem 5€ fürs zocken und das spiel ist bezahlt


 Und jeder will dann derjenige sein auf dessen Account es registriert wird, damit er als einziger nach Lust und Laune zocken kann.


----------



## realShauni (13. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und was heißt "nur online funktionieren"? So einfach ist das nämlich nicht......


Wieso nicht? Sobald du deine Library in eine Shared Library umwandelst hast du im Offline Modus keinen Zugriff mehr auf deine Spiele.

Irgendsowas mussen sie ja einbauen, sonst könnten 10 Leute gleichzeitig eine einzelne Kopie eines Offline Spiels zocken


----------



## DBqFetti (13. September 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Sobald du deine Library in eine Shared Library umwandelst hast du im Offline Modus keinen Zugriff mehr auf deine Spiele.
> 
> Irgendsowas mussen sie ja einbauen, sonst könnten 10 Leute gleichzeitig eine einzelne Kopie eines Offline Spiels zocken


 
Können jetzt auch schon. Du kannst doch einfach an zehn Rechnern gleichzeitig einen Account offline verwenden....


----------



## LordCrash (13. September 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Sobald du deine Library in eine Shared Library umwandelst hast du im Offline Modus keinen Zugriff mehr auf deine Spiele.
> 
> Irgendsowas mussen sie ja einbauen, sonst könnten 10 Leute gleichzeitig eine einzelne Kopie eines Offline Spiels zocken


 Nein, das geht nicht. Es könnten in dem Fall höchstens 2 Leute ein Spiel gleichzeitig zocken, keine 10. Es geht ja darum, ob der Besitzer des Accounts offline zocken kann. Die Nutzer eines Fremdaccounts müssen auf alle Fälle online sein, anders gehts ja nicht. Und da kann das System sehr wohl checken, dass nur einer gleichzeitig auf den Account zugreift.

Es geht also darum, ob es möglich sein wird, dass der Accountinhaber seinen Account freigibt an XY und dann offline geht. Dann könnte XY online auf den Account zugreifen, während der Besitzer offline spielt. 

Es ist natürlich möglich, dass Steam das auch unterbindet, indem jemand, der seinen Account sharen will, tatsächlich zu Always-Online gezwungen wird, aber davon steht nichts in den FAQ und das wäre auch ziemlich harter Tobak. Da offline-Feature ist nämlich für viele User ziemlich wichtig.....


----------



## realShauni (14. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht. Es könnten in dem Fall höchstens 2 Leute ein Spiel gleichzeitig zocken, keine 10. Es geht ja darum, ob der Besitzer des Accounts offline zocken kann. Die Nutzer eines Fremdaccounts müssen auf alle Fälle online sein, anders gehts ja nicht. Und da kann das System sehr wohl checken, dass nur einer gleichzeitig auf den Account zugreift.
> 
> Es geht also darum, ob es möglich sein wird, dass der Accountinhaber seinen Account freigibt an XY und dann offline geht. Dann könnte XY online auf den Account zugreifen, während der Besitzer offline spielt.
> 
> Es ist natürlich möglich, dass Steam das auch unterbindet, indem jemand, der seinen Account sharen will, tatsächlich zu Always-Online gezwungen wird, aber davon steht nichts in den FAQ und das wäre auch ziemlich harter Tobak. Da offline-Feature ist nämlich für viele User ziemlich wichtig.....


Ja, aber es steht drin das nur ein User die Labrary zur selben Zeit nutzen kann, deine Vermutungen widersprechen dieser Aussage. Egal ob On oder Offline, beide greifen auf die selbe Library zu. Wie das gneau umgesetzt wird muss man abwarten aber soviele Lösungen gibt es da ja nicht, vielleicht kann man den Offline Modus auch nur Online aktivieren was die Shared blockiert, oder so


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ja, aber es steht drin das nur ein User die Labrary zur selben Zeit nutzen kann, deine Vermutungen widersprechen dieser Aussage. Egal ob On oder Offline, beide greifen auf die selbe Library zu. Wie das gneau umgesetzt wird muss man abwarten aber soviele Lösungen gibt es da ja nicht, vielleicht kann man den Offline Modus auch nur Online aktivieren was die Shared blockiert, oder so


 Nein, das ist faktisch falsch. Wenn ich offline bin, greife ich eben nicht auf das Serverprofil zu, sondern auf die offline-Kopie meiner Library auf meinem PC. Jemand, der meine Bibliothek nutzen will, greift aber online auf das Serverprofil zu. Natürlich steht in der FAQ, dass nur ein User gleichzeitig eine Bibliothek nutzen kann. Da steht aber nicht, ob es sich dabei um die Onlinebibliothek handelt oder nicht. Denn von einem Offlinelogin "merkt" Steam bzw. Valve ja gar nichts.....

Aber ja, mal abwarten, was sich Steam dafür ausdenkt, ist ja bisher viel Spekulation.


----------



## realShauni (15. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, das ist faktisch falsch.


Noch so einer der seine Ansichten und Vorstellungen gleich für Fakt hält^^



LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich offline bin, greife ich eben nicht auf das Serverprofil zu, sondern auf die offline-Kopie meiner Library auf meinem PC. Jemand, der meine Bibliothek nutzen will, greift aber online auf das Serverprofil zu.


Wie kommst du darauf das sich Account bzw Library mit allen Spielenutzungslizenzen "verdoppelt" wenn du Offline gehst? Der Offline Account ist der Online Account im Offline Modus, es ist immer noch der gleiche Account und die gleiche Library! Dafür musst du den Offline Modus, Online mit deinen Login Daten, einrichten, sonst kannst du nicht Offline gehen.

Es gibt nur eine Instanz deines Accounts, dein Account ist also On oder Offline aber nicht beides! Das ist schon dadurch festgelegt das nur du den Account verwenden darfst.

Gehst du Offline und ermöglichst jemanden Online auf dein Profil zu zugreifen verstößt du gegen die AGB. Mit diesem neuen "Feature"
ist das jetzt erlaubt aber wie es ausdrücklich in den FAQ steht, nur ein User darf die Library gleichzeitig nutzen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Natürlich steht in der FAQ, dass nur ein User gleichzeitig eine Bibliothek nutzen kann. Da steht aber nicht, ob es sich dabei um die Onlinebibliothek handelt oder nicht.


Eben weil da nicht zwischen On und Offline unterschieden werden wird, die Shared Library ist On oder Offline, genau wie deine Account. Könnte einer On und einer Off spielen greifen beide trotzdem auf die selbe Library zu, einmal im On und einmal im Offline Modus und das wird durch die FAQ ausgeschlossen.

Du hast da eine etwas verklärte Ansicht deines Steam Account und dem Offline Modus, wie es scheint. Nirgend wo erlaubt dir Steam deine Spiellizenzen gleichzeitig On und Offline zu nutzen, schon garnicht für verschiedene User. Ob das technisch möglich ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Noch so einer der seine Ansichten und Vorstellungen gleich für Fakt hält^^


Ich rede nicht von Ansichten, sondern von technischen Fakten.



> Wie kommst du darauf das sich Account bzw Library mit allen Spielenutzungslizenzen "verdoppelt" wenn du Offline gehst? Der Offline Account ist der Online Account im Offline Modus, es ist immer noch der gleiche Account und die gleiche Library! Dafür musst du den Offline Modus, Online mit deinen Login Daten, einrichten, sonst kannst du nicht Offline gehen.
> 
> Es gibt nur eine Instanz deines Accounts, dein Account ist also On oder Offline aber nicht beides! Das ist schon dadurch festgelegt das nur du den Account verwenden darfst.
> 
> ...


Auch hier bringt du Technik und Vorschriften durcheinander. Technisch handelt es sich sehr wohl um zwei Bibliotheken, bzw. zwei "Instanzen", wie du selbst sagst, eine lokale, auf dem eigenen PC, und eine serverseitig gespeicherte.



> Eben weil da nicht zwischen On und Offline unterschieden werden wird, die Shared Library ist On oder Offline, genau wie deine Account. Könnte einer On und einer Off spielen greifen beide trotzdem auf die selbe Library zu, einmal im On und einmal im Offline Modus und das wird durch die FAQ ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Du hast da eine etwas verklärte Ansicht deines Steam Account und dem Offline Modus, wie es scheint. Nirgend wo erlaubt dir Steam deine Spiellizenzen gleichzeitig On und Offline zu nutzen, schon garnicht für verschiedene User. Ob das technisch möglich ist, ist eine andere Frage.


 Ob man das nutzen darf oder nicht, hat mit der technischen Machbarkeit erst mal nichts zu tun. Ich hatte mich gefragt, ob Steam das technisch (!!) unterbindet, dass ich gleichzeitig offline nutze, während ein andere online mit meinem Profil zockt. 

Accountsharing ist auch heute schon laut AGB verboten und trotzdem nutzen es viele Leute. Wach mal auf, das ist die Realität....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Oktober 2013)

Grad das Steam Family Sharing ausprobiert für Familien und Freunde eine richtig gute Sache, nur muss man um seine Bibliothek zu autorisieren, sich erst am entsprechenden PC mit seinem Account einmal angemeldet haben, um diesen dann "teilen" zu können. Danach hat jeder andere die Möglichkeit, der sich mit seinem Account an diesem PC anmeldet und das Einverständnis des Teilenden holt (per Mail), seine Spiele zu nutzen.
Also für Familie und nahe Freunde eine runde Sache, doch wer dachte hier aus seinen weltweit verstreuten Steamfreunden, einen Nutzen aus dessen Bibliothek zu ziehen, wird wohl enttäuscht. Es sei denn er übergibt einem, im Einverständnis, Accountdaten und lässt einen die Bibliothek auf seinem PC autorisieren.

Soweit mein bisheriges Verständnis und persönliches Fazit


----------

